# A better shot of my band saw base



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

For the people like me that can't stand for long periods of time. I made a base for my band saw instead of using the one it came with. Here is the pic Harry so don't miss it. :haha:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Glenmore, you can safely sit with your toes under the bench without fear of it collapsing! It will outlive us all.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Well said Harry. well said. At least you have a bandsaw to set on something!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Glenmore said:


> For the people like me that can't stand for long periods of time. I made a base for my band saw instead of using the one it came with. Here is the pic Harry so don't miss it. :haha:



You have been busy, Glenmore

Will you be using the saw to cut bowl blanks?

James


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

James I built this a year or two ago. Harry been after me to get a better pic of it so I gave in. Yes I did some Ash wood bowl blanks in it last year darn wood was so wormy that I chucked them didn't want them to contaminate the other wood.


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

The base you made looks very sturdy and convenient. This is what you call band sawing made easy.


----------

